

1,000 Years of European History -- An Animated Map - cwan
http://paul.kedrosky.com/archives/2010/11/1000_years_of_e.html

======
zmmz
Looking at this really makes you understand how Germany came to be a Federal
Republic, show this to anybody that can't understand just who the laws and
customs in various German states are so different and they will get it right
away.

Highlights are the Golden Horde (0:40) and Napoleon's march to Moscow (4:00)

------
pge
A ticker with the year would be a great addition.

------
fbcocq
This is amazing, I wish it were interactive, learning history was (and still
is) difficult for me as a visual learner.

